# Which electrical components should I use?



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bonus check is supposed to arrive shortly and I'm going to go out and get a new coil, plugs and wires to go with my pertronix unit. Just seeking out recommendations here. Pertronix makes their own stuff but it seems a bit more costly than some of the competition. The flip side is it's all designed for the ignitor III. anyone care to shed a bit of light on the subject?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you want it to look stock?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm going for standard black cables and coil...but wouldn't mind bumping the diameter up a bit to 8mm or even 8.8


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought the black flamethrower III coil to go with the ignitor III for my Camaro along with Taylor 8mm black wires. I bought the Taylors' on here cause they were cheap and then noticed they had straight ends on the plugs. I now have another $15 in 90° replacement ends. I haven't installed any of it yet. The coil should provide considerably more spark and the larger wires are designed to handle that. I should be able to open the plug gap up to .040-.045 too.
The coil is $33.55 at Pertronix - Coil Ignition: Various Makes and Models; Extreme Series; black; epoxy filled 40111 - StreetSideAuto A mere $50 purchase gets you free shipping too. I got the ignitor on sale for $105 last week and it only took 2 days to get here....:cool


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

:cheersthanks for the tip! i'll hit $50 no problem and free shipping's ALWAYS good


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had good results in the past with Taylor wires. Good quality items.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've decided to go for the all out pertronix setup, flamethrower III coil and "original look" 8mm wires, they use a thinner silicone jacket to keep the appearance of stock wires but the performance of 8. 

now to decide on plugs. NGK, BOSCH...:confused

discuss. I dont care to chase after original look plugs, there's just no point since they're buried in the engine, below the boot and i dont plan on winning any contests with this thing. just for my enjoyment.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd do A/C plugs anyway.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My local NAPA stocks AC and Summit has then to, plus shipping...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

A/C is everywhere, even wal mart


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well, went to go order the parts today. 4 week backlog on the flamethrower III coil in black but could get the chrome one tomorrow and the "stock look" wires have straight boots...so much for looking stock.

i'm back to being open to suggestions all around. apparently the ignitor III runs best off 45,000 volt coils and I know i want 8mm wires. back to the drawing board here but so far i've got these recommendations:

Plugs: AC Delco
Wires: Taylor, Accel
Coil: Flamethrower III (but don't feel like waiting another month to get this done.

take it away boys! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The Flamethrower III was out of stock at Streetside when I bought the ignitor so I ordered the coil from Summit. They said it would be available March 3rd. Now it's been pushed back to the 23rd... Oh well, I'm not in a hurry for it. I plan to do the engine swap, exhaust and all the electrical upgrades in early April, in time for warm weather up here in May...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

well, went to go order the parts today. 4 week backlog on the flamethrower III coil in black but could get the chrome one tomorrow 

nothing a little black paint wont take care of


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

JEGS High Energy Coil - JEGS
Accel 140207 Accel Dura-Spark Race Coil
MSD Blaster Coil - JEGS


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

black spray paint...now why didn't I think of that


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck getting it stick on chrome very long. Maybe etch it with an acid first.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Good luck getting it stick on chrome very long. Maybe etch it with an acid first.


always have to prep a surface, and i can't imagine that chrome is all that thick. then again...i'm noticing this plan isn't worth the cost... damn.


----------



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a little new to Pontiacs, so this question may seem a bit off the wall to some of you. Do they make HEI distributors for these cars? I have a 70 Tempest with a 350, and I've never liked the look of having the coil separate from the distributor. Thanks.

Comic


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, a Pontiac HEI will fit unless it has a Tri-Power set up.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Yes, a Pontiac HEI will fit unless it has a Tri-Power set up.


To expand a little all Pontiac engines built after 1975 came from the factory with coil in cap HEI. There are also aftermarket HEI distributors available too.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well i bit the bullet...

decided i'll wait till the end of the month on my new coil and just run what i've got for the moment. 

got the straight boot wires too. just have to change the boots i guess, no big deal...right? :confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> well i bit the bullet...
> 
> decided i'll wait till the end of the month on my new coil and just run what i've got for the moment.
> 
> got the straight boot wires too. just have to change the boots i guess, no big deal...right? :confused


Yes, big deal. You have to replace the metal terminal inside the boot too. If you want 45-90 degree ends, that's what you should get. I have to change the set I bought because I didn't pay attention to what they were before they got here. 
Call and change the order before it ships....:willy::willy:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

alright...i'll do that tomorrow :shutme

on another note, is there any reason i couldn't use straight boots? I understand they don't look right, but is there any particular reason they wouldn't fit or function properly? supposed to be the right ones for pontiac v8's so...:confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

They will "work", just not look the best. The wire will extend way out from the engine to make the loop back to the dizzy. I "think" a 45° boot is correct and looks cleaner.
Maybe go to Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site and look at some engine compartment pics and see what you like.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got the straight boots on mine and it doesn't look bad....




....does it????


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

they already shipped, i'll be getting straight boots. ah well.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I see many of them on Ultimate do have the straight boots. When I get to the point of needing plug wires, I will opt for the 45° boots. You may have yours worn out by then and need another set.....:willy:


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Straight boots are less a problem with Pontiacs as are they with Chevies due to the respective exhaust manifold configurations. Straight will be fine, and unless you're planning on concurs judging, won't even be noticed. On plugs; AC 43-45s are dependable. I run AC's in the Vette, but that is because everything has to be "correct" on it. On the Goat, call me old school, but I still like the Accel 137s. With a hotter coil and heavy wires, you might want to think about a decent set of plugs.........besides, it can't be stock anymore because you have straight boots!!! Don't beat yourself up over the small stuff

Mike


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm sure once i get the wires in there and close the hood i'll forget all about the boots 

plugs are in the works, but can get that at any parts store without waiting for them. waiting really is the hardest part.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Waiting teaches patience and builds character............so hurry up and get patient, damn it.....:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Waiting teaches patience and builds character............so hurry up and get patient, damn it.....:lol:



Now you sound just like the Army. Hurry up and wait!:willy::willy:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Now you sound just like the Army. Hurry up and wait!:willy::willy:



or any job in the oilfield...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As an owner/operator I hear it all the time in the summer. I work for a contractor by the hour and anytime I'm not moving the owner gets on the cb and reminds me that I am costing him a dollar a minute and the truck should always be moving...


----------

